# Car Transfer.



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

Hi,who is legally responsible fo the transfer of ownership of a vehicle ?? The buyer or the seller??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Eddie1875 said:


> Hi,who is legally responsible fo the transfer of ownership of a vehicle ?? The buyer or the seller??


It's the sellers responsibility, but they'll come after you (I think) if it's not done as you have the car.

However, fines etc. will still be sent to the previous owner.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes it is usually the seller and which is why second hand car prices can be a bit higher. However, if you didn't make any agreement when you bought the car then it will be your responsibility. All the seller will have to do is transfer his name from the car.


----------



## Peppet (Jan 10, 2020)

thrax said:


> Yes it is usually the seller and which is why second hand car prices can be a bit higher. However, if you didn't make any agreement when you bought the car then it will be your responsibility. All the seller will have to do is transfer his name from the car.


THANKS for your kind help Bro
Does transfer tax on 5½% make used cars more exp.?
Are sellers (sometimes?) expected to pay this when 'dealing'?


----------

